# Jockey Hollow



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

I've deer hunted on Egypt Valley over the last 20 years, but the Russian Olive seems to have taken over, making deer hunting more difficult. Does Jockey Hollow have as much thick vegetation?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

D. R.Hodge said:


> I've deer hunted on Egypt Valley over the last 20 years, but the Russian Olive seems to have taken over, making deer hunting more difficult. Does Jockey Hollow have as much thick vegetation?


Jockey is not as bad but still thick. Problem is that it has double the pressure in my view.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

D. R.Hodge said:


> I've deer hunted on Egypt Valley over the last 20 years, but the Russian Olive seems to have taken over, making deer hunting more difficult. Does Jockey Hollow have as much thick vegetation?


Same here, we left Egypt Valley 2 years ago and went further south to the Wayne NF areas. Mostly big timber but lots of up and down. Have scored there each of the last two years though.
I did hunt Egypt during Muzzy just to kind of catch up on the situation with the Olive. I will say that the north end of Egypt Valley has some big open area that is not like the South end with brush. Jockey Hollow has more grapevines and briars. The briars are real Carhartt rippers there. But there are some deer in it. Have taken a couple there in the past. Don't hunt it anymore.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I hunted Egypt and Jockey both this year.. during gun and Muzzloader seasons. Jockey wasnt exactly what I'd call " crowded" during gun season.. but i did run into maybe 2 other hunters in a day there. What i did like about Jockey was that i never saw the first Amish hunter... Im not saying they don't hunt it.. but i never saw them there over 3 days of walking it. That was just nice.


----------

